# Zhanchi or Lingyun?



## MCRcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys im about to order a new 3x3 cube i have a few qeustions. Well, currently i use the GuHong and im kinda satisfied with it but i want something new. I know some of the new cubes that are out now are the Dayan Lingyun v2, the Dayan Zhanchi, FIII, and Alpha CC. I think I would want to get either the Lingyun or the Zhanchi, but which one is best to get? I average about 24 seconds. I just dont want a cube that would be too fast for me. OR if there is any other cube that i havent mentioned that you think would be a better fit for me you can recommend it. Thanks!


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 3, 2011)

I would say stay with the Guhong until you get sub-15 and buy the Zhanchi


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 3, 2011)

i agree with Cuberty, guhong is great. 
but I recommend that you should try zhanchi or lingyun2 because they have different feel. you could borrow from other cubers


----------



## MCRcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok thanks alot. Good to know so i dont waste my money. So i will stick with my cube until i get faster. how long do you think it will take for me to get my average down? I practice everyday and i know almost all PLL's except fot G-Perms. I know 2-Look OLL. Should i try to memorize all OLL's now?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you should learn G perm first before completing the OLLs


----------



## MCRcuber (Nov 4, 2011)

Ofcourse yes. Then OLL's


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 4, 2011)

But don't rush on full, you should learn the orientation, the algorithm and speed it up. This should take about 1-2 days per algorithm.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 4, 2011)

I really don't think anyone should "wait" until they get a new cube. A LingYun or ZhanChi will not be too fast at all.
IMO, just get which ever one you want, maybe read reviews and watch reviews on YouTube and decide which one you want.


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 6, 2011)

right know..according to my opinion..Zhanchis is better than ling yun


----------



## YrMyKnight (Nov 6, 2011)

Zhanchis never to fast if you get use to it.

I personally recommend Alpha CC , ITS AWESOME!
It's for rough cubers though. It can cut through 45 degrees and nomatter how rough you are,it won't come off. 

I'm also going to get Zhanchi by the end of the year. Saving up now.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 6, 2011)

Go buy a ZhanChi. It's more smooth then a Guhong and pops less (putting it tight, it won't pop). Averaging 24 is good enough for switching to a better cube. 
The ZhanChi is smooth, the LingYun v2 is crispy (I have them both). The ZhanChi is my main.


----------



## speedcubingman (Nov 6, 2011)

im about 25-30 and with a rubiks brand. I just ordered a zhanchi because my friend has a lubix fusion and said that id you get a zhanchi and lube it with jig-a-loo then lube with lubix it would be the same. so i would say get a zhanchi and do the 48point mod and lube it and you will like it. I didn't do this but I have another friend who did do this and it worked for him.

Also which torpedos do I put in a zhanchi? Guhong? Lingyun? or do they sell zhanchi torpedos and if they do can you give me a link?


----------



## hachanuy (Nov 6, 2011)

lingyun is very easy to pop even with the t-part with it, i think you should buy the zhanchi ultimate, i'm having one right now and it's the best cube i ever had


----------



## Olji (Nov 6, 2011)

speedcubingman said:


> im about 25-30 and with a rubiks brand. I just ordered a zhanchi because my friend has a lubix fusion and said that id you get a zhanchi and lube it with jig-a-loo then lube with lubix it would be the same. so i would say get a zhanchi and do the 48point mod and lube it and you will like it. I didn't do this but I have another friend who did do this and it worked for him.
> 
> Also which torpedos do I put in a zhanchi? Guhong? Lingyun? or do they sell zhanchi torpedos and if they do can you give me a link?


 
Zhanchi should come with torpedoes.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 6, 2011)

speedcubingman said:


> im about 25-30 and with a rubiks brand. I just ordered a zhanchi because my friend has a lubix fusion and said that id you get a zhanchi and lube it with jig-a-loo then lube with lubix it would be the same. so i would say get a zhanchi and do the 48point mod and lube it and you will like it. I didn't do this but I have another friend who did do this and it worked for him.
> 
> Also which torpedos do I put in a zhanchi? Guhong? Lingyun? or do they sell zhanchi torpedos and if they do can you give me a link?


 
on the zhanchi, do the CPM mod and sand the corner bumps at the base wich click withe torpedoes. and zhanchi comes with torpedoes.


----------



## speedcubingman (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks because i was looking around for the torpedoes but all i could find was the Guhong and Lingyun ones. thanks again!


----------

